# looking for inexpensive hand rails for a smith and wesson m&p 15 (223)



## ryanl01 (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking for handrails (inexpensive) for my new m&p 15. any ideas?


----------



## Stickman67 (Jan 16, 2012)

Check Combatoptical.com 
Dunham's at M53/M59
and Close Quarter Tactical inc in shelby twp.

I got the AIM Sport forearm kit for my DPMS Panther Oracle










I found the Mag Well Grip was better than the vertical foregrip, try it - you'll find the rifle is balanced holding it there.

Combatoptical.com has the other gear, some of it cheap so watch out. I am getting 45 degree rail mounts for combining iron sights and optics on the carbine.

Stickman67


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

I put a UTG quadrail on mine that I got off www.cheaperthandirt.com. I'm happy with it.


----------



## KeithD (Mar 8, 2010)

Honestly the best inexpensive rail that is still modular and solid built is the Magpul MOE. 

http://store.magpul.com/prod_detail_list/184

Keeps the rifle light and allows you to place, lights/lasers, VFG's, ect in a lot of different places.

AS far as magwell grip. It does on some rifles, depending on weight, balance the rifle fairly well along the bore axis. One of the issues you'll find with it though, is when transitioning quickly from target to target you get a lot of rifle sway. A forward grip on the hand guard will give you more control of the rifle during target transitions.


----------

